# Sempron vs Athlon XP



## Maurik (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm thinking of buying/building a new PC

And I wanned to know what exactly are the differences between these 2 processors...?

I wanna use the PC for casual gaming, however I want to play some of the latest games, I also use it for word processing and browing the internet.

I will probably be using 256Mb of DDR ram with it maybe I will upgrade and add 512mb at a later date....

Any recomendations?


----------



## Praetor (Oct 26, 2004)

The Sempron is a remarked ThoroughbredB so its a decent chip  They are more than a match for their counterparts, the CeleronDs


----------



## Maurik (Oct 27, 2004)

Sounds good then, but how good are the Celeron D's compared to the old Celerons becos I once saw on a benchmark test that an 800Mhz Duron  outperformed a 1400Mhz Celeron!   

And how does a Sempron perform against an Athlon XP?

it seems that I can get a sempron 3100+ for £87, a Celeron D 2.8Ghz for £75  and an Athlon XP 2500+ Barton for only £60

SO which one is better in terms of power/price ratio? I have heard people say that the XP barton will out perform these processors easily, how true is that? 

However:



			
				TechIMO said:
			
		

> The only s754 sempron is the 3100+ and IMO that's the only one worth buying if you're on a budget looking for a great gaming CPU right off the bat, without overclocking. And yes, it is true, Semprons (esp. the 3100+ S754) are great at gaming, and much better than athlon XPs
> Just look at the 3100+ sempron leave the 3200+ XP in the dust



I'm thinking now that I should spend a little extra and buy a sempron 3100+ ?!


----------



## Maurik (Oct 27, 2004)

And WOW! Look here...






And here:


----------



## Praetor (Oct 27, 2004)

> Sounds good then, but how good are the Celeron D's compared to the old Celerons becos


The old celerons are discontinued so its a moot point but the CeleronD is superior is all respects.



> I once saw on a benchmark test that an 800Mhz Duron outperformed a 1400Mhz Celeron


Not surprising 



> And how does a Sempron perform against an Athlon XP?


I *swear* I said a Sempron was a remarked TBred  (TBred is a type of AthlonXP)



> it seems that I can get a sempron 3100+ for £87, a Celeron D 2.8Ghz for £75 and an Athlon XP 2500+ Barton for only £60


Of the set there the Barton would prolly be my choice.


----------



## Maurik (Oct 27, 2004)

Ok thanks for the help !!



			
				Praetor said:
			
		

> I *swear* I said a Sempron was a remarked TBred  (TBred is a type of AthlonXP)


Sorry, must have missed that bit  

I will probably get the barton tho, unless I can get some more money and then I will get a Sempron 3100+

Thanks for the help tho


----------



## Praetor (Oct 27, 2004)

Well the Barton2500 is a superior chip hands down (even in clock) i think so its definitely a good buy


----------



## Maurik (Nov 6, 2004)

its odd tho that the Sempron is taking over the XP's even though the Sempron 2800+ isnt a match for the 2500+ Barton XP... I just think that AMD want everyone to move into their 64bit processor range... but I am not convinced since 64bit is not yet the standard for computers.... maybe in a few years time...


----------



## Praetor (Nov 6, 2004)

> its odd tho that the Sempron is taking over the XP's even though the Sempron 2800+ isnt a match for the 2500+ Barton XP...


S2800(Socket462) vs XP2500 ... thats a nice fight. I'd bet on the Sempron prolly. Now looking at the Sempron3100 ... that will hands down destroy the AthlonXPs (including XP3200(400)s. Why? NF3-250.   Of course if you pay an extra $20 and get the Athlon64-2800 then its all over .... damn Socket754s OC like a crazy mofo 




> but I am not convinced since 64bit is not yet the standard for computers.... maybe in a few years time...


Depends on what kind of stuff you do.


----------



## morkys (Dec 21, 2004)

Where are those benchmarks from?  I'm kinda curious to see benchmarks of all kinds comparing, for instance, a Mobile 2500 socket 462 with a socket 939 AMD64 3000.


----------



## Cromewell (Dec 21, 2004)

they are from Anandtech, try looking through the articles there.  The exact comparison you want might not be there


----------



## Praetor (Dec 21, 2004)

> I'm kinda curious to see benchmarks of all kinds comparing, for instance, a Mobile 2500 socket 462 with a socket 939 AMD64 3000.


Yes it'd be neat but a somewhat meaningless comparison given the wide spectrum of utilization covered there... too many variances


----------



## Maurik (Dec 21, 2004)

Praetor said:
			
		

> S2800(Socket462) vs XP2500 ... thats a nice fight. I'd bet on the Sempron prolly. Now looking at the Sempron3100 ... that will hands down destroy the AthlonXPs (including XP3200(400)s. Why? NF3-250.   Of course if you pay an extra $20 and get the Athlon64-2800 then its all over .... damn Socket754s OC like a crazy mofo



I got the XP2500 in the end and i'm very happy with it! i have a dynamic overclock nob    on  the front of the EZBUDDIE and i o'c it to 2ghz when playing games and its usually on 1.9ghz...


----------



## morkys (Dec 21, 2004)

*AMD benchmark comparisons*

I just want to compare those two CPU's and platforms because those are the two I am deciding between.

A7N8X E Deluxe and;
Mobile 2500
using 200 mhz fsb and between 1.8 and 2.0 ghz speed.

vs

MSI Neo 2 Plat or Epox 9na3+ and;
939 AMD64 3000 winchester (0.90)

Both systems using the same 256 MB x 2 dual channel premium OCZ DDR.

Just curious about the two CPU's compared. Benchmark comparisons. Surly with the new AMD64 CPU's out there you would think there would be benchmark comparisons showing the improvements over the previous platform.


----------



## hbcao2004 (Dec 22, 2004)

I strongly recommand Sempron 3100+ for gaming. This CPU is very different than the reast of the Sempron family. And beside, it is cheap.


----------



## Praetor (Dec 22, 2004)

> AMD benchmark comparisons


Obviously the A64 will dominate across the board. 



> Surly with the new AMD64 CPU's out there you would think there would be benchmark comparisons showing the improvements over the previous platform.


Those benchmarks were done in 2003 whent he A64s debuted .... the AthlonXPs are discontinued now.



> I strongly recommand Sempron 3100+ for gaming. This CPU is very different than the reast of the Sempron family. And beside, it is cheap


1. Compared to the rest of the Sempron family its more expensive for the CPU. Compared to the rest of the Sempron family the mobo is more expensive
2. An Athlon64-2800 will pwn the Sempron3100


----------



## Maurik (Dec 22, 2004)

Praetor said:
			
		

> An Athlon64-2800 will pwn the Sempron3100



but then ure looking at more expensive hardware


----------

